# any tyre dressing reviews on detailing world



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys and folks,

just have been searching detailing world for tyre dressing reviews and have noticed they have very limited ones on here.

Has anybody have searches on here revealing tyre dressing reviews, i spotted one from dave kg but the pictures do not show up.

Thankyou folks..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am about to try the new Meguiars Endurance spray tyre dressing, its there new product for this year and comes as a pump action spray or a aerosol but I have gone for the pump action version and it says it will last for weeks and is rain and wash proof, we will see.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

as far as i know its all to do with prep like clean tyres with megs super degreaser, rinse, allow to dry and apply. im using AG ruber plus at moment it came in 5ltr tin


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I am about to try the new Meguiars Endurance spray tyre dressing, its there new product for this year and comes as a pump action spray or a aerosol but I have gone for the pump action version and it says it will last for weeks and is rain and wash proof, we will see.


:argie: A SPRAY VERSION OF THE ENDURANCE TYRE GEL DID YOU SAY ?????????


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sure there will be some in The Official Detailing World Review Section


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A.B said:


> :argie: A SPRAY VERSION OF THE ENDURANCE TYRE GEL DID YOU SAY ?????????


I presume it is, its called Endurance and it is a spray in pump action and aerosol, I would think the pump action is thicker than the aerosol version but cant be sure as i am waiting for mine to be deliverd.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A.B said:


> :argie: A SPRAY VERSION OF THE ENDURANCE TYRE GEL DID YOU SAY ?????????


Yeah there is now a aurosol version, dont think its been officially launched yet in uk but stand to be corrected.

Also as stated its the prep that really helps so a good scrub with APC and dried well will help greatly:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

A.B said:


> :argie: A SPRAY VERSION OF THE ENDURANCE TYRE GEL DID YOU SAY ?????????


It's already in the UK if you search hard enough.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It was launched yesturday ( Monday 14th ) with new Ultiamte Polish and a Ultimate Wax plus other stuff. It was mentioned on here by someone who I think has something to do with Meguiars.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160611


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I had to order mine on Ebay as no one on here were listing it yet


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

amiller said:


> It's already in the UK if you search hard enough.


Not that one this one is a actual aerosol can like tyre slik, just the same look and longevity i think just in a aerosol solution.
Dont think it would do as many as the gel.

The one i had my hands on today had been brought over from the states.

http://www.autogeek.net/endurance-tire-dressing.html


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

amiller said:


> It's already in the UK if you search hard enough.


Yes it is, http://www.performancemotorcare.com...r_Spray_G15524_709ml.html#aPMC00959#aPMC00959


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

amiller said:


> It's already in the UK if you search hard enough.


Thats the one I have orderd and as I have already mentioned,it is also available in a proper aerosol version too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

johnz_01 said:


> as far as i know its all to do with prep like clean tyres with megs super degreaser, rinse, allow to dry and apply. im using AG ruber plus at moment it came in 5ltr tin


excellent, is that rubber cleaner 5 you are referring to, if so have you got any pics of this on tyres please.

I was not aware meguiars were selling a spray version of endurance dressing, i wonder how different it will be to there hot shine plus meguiars endurance gel.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Aero said:


> I'm sure there will be some in The Official Detailing World Review Section


Thanks for that, i was not even aware dw had a seperate thread for this, many thanks once again.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Z-16 review


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i am after a real wet glossy finish, z-16 looks good but more like a matt satin dark finish.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Would CG Orange degreaser work for cleaning the tyres with, then? I'm thinking I might go for some Endurance once my Megs Hot Shine runs out.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

would be interested to see a review with this product on a tyre, comparing to there hot shine tyre shine, plus the gel version endurance.

That would be some test, lol.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Razeglaze Colour Enhance*

*Wolf Chemicals Tyre and Trim Dressing*


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Would CG Orange degreaser work for cleaning the tyres with, then? I'm thinking I might go for some Endurance once my Megs Hot Shine runs out.


Ive never tried the CG degreaser, but Asda Stardrops apc works perfectly.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CG Orange Degreaser is wasted on tyres, too pricey for that, but yes it will work.

As above, any APC or something like G101 is ideal.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anybody tried the new Megs endurance tyre spray yet?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I used mine today on my Caravan Tyres and its ok. It sprays out in a thin gel and is easy to apply but you dont get any runs so getting drip marks on your alloys isnt going to happen and the finish is a new look / satin. Sorry no pictures and little else to say about it as I only tried it as it arrived today but I will put it on my car tyres next time I wash it


----------



## mikemj (Mar 16, 2011)

*tyre dressing*

the best ive used is extreme nano-tech tyre gel from turtle, gives a super shine, but you have to put it on by hand. Great stuff.:thumb:


----------

